# Zombie Ghost Train



## kokomojoe (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Matt Derrick (Mar 10, 2014)

i love horrorpunk/psychobilly.


----------



## jelly (Mar 13, 2014)

I used to see this band play all the time back when I was a little teenage gutter punk! Miss those days.


----------



## 6bummin6it6 (Jul 21, 2014)

is it possible that psychobilly is the meaning of life?


----------

